
French government's EU campaign blocked because Twitter fears it's fake news - p4bl0
https://www.politico.eu/pro/report-french-governments-eu-campaign-blocked-on-twitter/
======
whollacsek
Entire article is behind pay wall

~~~
p4bl0
Ah crap that's true. I wonder how I could access it earlier. I don't know if
there is any other source in English, sorry.

